# creepy intro



## nightbeasties (May 22, 2008)

Convert it to wav or mp3. Use Audacity (free program) and cut out the part you want. Have you done that?


----------



## RRguy (Jul 14, 2007)

I'm not among the better audio editors, but how about this?

http://www.4shared.com/audio/jPh82g4N/Alone_with_the_Sea-New_Song-in.html


----------

